# Underwater Video from Geneva Report



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

here is some video from my report. This is my first time messing with it so its a little shakey and by no means am I a professional videographer. LOL

Need some practice with that software. hahahaha

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kjwX5iM_Hc&feature=youtu.be

Just copy and paste this think and it "should" work


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Pretty Cool, Thanks for posting. Now I'm bummed I stayed home today


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Very cool. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

watch out the next bite may be calling you soon!!! lol awesome video Ryan


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

How about getting a video of the fish hitting the lure. That's a project for you to work on. Would be really cool.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NICE,,, Thanks! Look-Out EZbite!
That Replaces a Thousand WORDS!

Maybe a PERCH vid in the future???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!!!

Go Pro camera?


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup,, it is the Go Pro HD

Curtis,, i thought about putting it on the down rigger ball but dont have the confidence the camera will be there when i bring it back up. hahahaha


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

2CatchEyes said:


> How about getting a video of the fish hitting the lure. That's a project for you to work on. Would be really cool.


That would be very cool. I have a b/w camera, but I've only used it a couple of times. I'm planning to recharge the battery and try it on perch tomorrow.....


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

That was cool!

Greg


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Awesome Ryan!


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

man is that lake clear! sweeet stuff.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Bar...A new one has just been set! Nice video and music.


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

Workdog,,,,,,,,,snook said he would let me attach a rope to him, and he will swing out behind my boat with a snorkel and swimmies to get some close ups.


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

wow thats the coolest vidio iever saw on walley fishing also greatjob on the walleye


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Man....what will you guy's come up with next? You and Brandon must be getting "bored" with just catching fish...Lol! Awesome video bud with great picture quality. Like the orange shirts too!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

AngerManagment said:


> Workdog,,,,,,,,,snook said he would let me attach a rope to him, and he will swing out behind my boat with a snorkel and swimmies to get some close ups.


Lol....I promise you that ain't happening! Maybe Double J would be interested


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Snook said:


> Lol....I promise you that ain't happening! Maybe Double J would be interested


no thanks...the big question is how many feet of rope out at 1.7 to get snook in the zone????

if anyone here has fluorocarbon rope please let us know!

next project is a Gopro on the 3 ouncers


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

AngerManagment said:


> Yup,, it is the Go Pro HD
> 
> Curtis,, i thought about putting it on the down rigger ball but dont have the confidence the camera will be there when i bring it back up. hahahaha


c'mon ryan they make those cameras everyday..go for it! If you do i'll crown you the King


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Angermanagement I think you have taken these reports to the next level! Thanks for sharing. I would love to see more videos in the reports. Even how to's or just what ever. Brings it all to life. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I weight 217lbs...5'11" tall (rock solid build) Figure the rope diameter would be about 1". Calm conditions with very little surging. Now we'll let Blue Dolphin and Nicholas do their physic's calculations to get me at the right depth....LOL! Workdog will fly overhead and keep an eye on me from the sky! And Carpetbagger will post up in Conny in the event I break off from Geneva and start floating to the East. I know he's experienced so I'm not worried


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

The way Snook and DoubleJ talk all the time you'd need a 48" bag on the other side of the boat to troll in a straight line.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

white stripes, seven nation army, nice walleyes, great combo.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice video


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Workdog said:


> The way Snook and DoubleJ talk all the time you'd need a 48" bag on the other side of the boat to troll in a straight line.


hahahahahaha dont be jealous jeff


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Snook I'll make you a weight belt out of some old downright weights...Ryan can supply 50ft of rope for you to dangle off....lol

Pretty soon were gonna need a reality series...lol if Troy Landry is doing swamp people for $250k per episode, I'll show my walleye trips for alot less than that...lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

CarpetBagger said:


> Snook I'll make you a weight belt out of some old downright weights...Ryan can supply 50ft of rope for you to dangle off....lol
> 
> Pretty soon were gonna need a reality series...lol if Troy Landry is doing swamp people for $250k per episode, I'll show my walleye trips for alot less than that...lol
> 
> ...


thats a good idea on the reality show....... we can film your dog wanting to bite rocco. that is all he talked about the other day. "Why does Jeff's dog not like me" Rocco goes, man, he really doesnt like me at all hahahaha Knowing Rocco, i am sure he tormented your dog at one point. 

Hey, make sure brandon gets you the bag of GFT stuff we have for you. He has it in his truck. Maybe send him a text to remind him

later buddy


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Rocco...You mean the guy who runs in circles and teases my 18month old boxer to no end...lol yea that guy...I dont think my dog would bite anyone...more like wants to knock him over and lick em to death...lol

Get me a few of them blades Ryan...Ill try to copy em best I can...


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Really cool video! Thanks for sharing Ryan!


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome Video! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

CarpetBagger said:


> Pretty soon were gonna need a reality series...lol if Troy Landry is doing swamp people for $250k per episode, I'll show my walleye trips for alot less than that...lol


I can see it now..."Wicked Walleye".... sure is enough drama and BS at times that's for sure! LOL


----------



## Trophy catcher (Feb 25, 2012)

Coooool video


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Good job on the video Ryan. Very enjoyable

Keith R.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Way more than necessary Snook...way more than necessary...



Snook said:


> I can see it now..."Wicked Walleye".... sure is enough drama and BS at times that's for sure! LOL


----------



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice video... keep em comming


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Great video!


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Great video, I think this winter I will just put it on replay and watch it for a few months until I can get back out.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

yep I have 2 these cameras and use them to make under water movies. there both black and white. after see your color oh man my b and white will never be same. like get the skeeter bridge video taped and see what is left of it. this sounds like bull but I am the only one see it just before it was able be seen as water rosed over it back in 1944. I got and invertion to study the camera so as boat rocks camera is still stationary. use on mine but it never was patended so never leave any one see it. well that is that if ever you want to take me with you when plan make more videos I can go 7 days a week 24 a day hours. last if any one wants buy my one aqu vue camera it is for sale. as I plan buy color one as of now


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

welcome back eriesteamer...where you been ???


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Eriesteamer said:


> yep I have 2 these cameras and use them to make under water movies. there both black and white. after see your color oh man my b and white will never be same. like get the skeeter bridge video taped and see what is left of it. this sounds like bull but I am the only one see it just before it was able be seen as water rosed over it back in 1944. I got and invertion to study the camera so as boat rocks camera is still stationary. use on mine but it never was patended so never leave any one see it. well that is that if ever you want to take me with you when plan make more videos I can go 7 days a week 24 a day hours. last if any one wants buy my one aqu vue camera it is for sale. as I plan buy color one as of now


Caan you've repeet that and how yu sea brigde at skeaterr?#


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

to J good see some one in club remembers me. I gave up fishing and reading about others who where still at it. wanted try getting a few to go with boats or at least shore as most my older post I try get them I just got promisses not results. LOL bet same now any ways we see.


----------

